# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Roermond bei Ost?

## TandT

Tag allerseits,

kann mir irgendjemand veraten ob die Olderplas in Roermond auch bei Ost halbwegs funktioniert oder ob man es komplett vergessen kann? Auf der Seite vom Club steht zwar das nicht wegen ablandig, allerdings msste es ja am Kreisel (der Einstieg der nichts kostet) passen. Wrde mir sehr dabei helfen zu entscheiden ob es sich lohnt morgen zu starten oder nicht. Vielen Dank!

----------


## Schotstart

ool bei ost wrde ich vergessen.
wenn du bei ost aufs wasser willst, fahr zum blausteinsee bei eschweiler/aachen.
der kommt da side/on und ist angenehm fahrbar. mmn auch der einzige spot hier im umkreis der bei ost funktioniert.


vom parkplatz "am kreisel" in ool wrde ich sowieso abraten, es sei denn, du willst dass irgendwelche kerle dein auto ausrumen. wenn man da mal auf den boden schaut, liegt da nur zerschlagenes sicherheitsglas. die warten schn bis man aufm wasser ist, dann wemmsen sie einem die scheibe ein.
so schon mir und 3 kollegen passiert...

----------


## TandT

Danke fr den Tipp,

dass es am Kreisel in Ool Stress gibt wute ich nicht, war allerdings auch erst ein paar mal dort. Schade!

----------


## Schotstart

naja...stress wrde ich das nennen, eher gewerblich betriebenen schweren diebstahl :Wink: 

fr die nhe zum wasser und die recht angenehme atmosphre am club geb ich auch gern n paar euro aus :Wink:

----------


## TandT

Verstehe Verstehe. Vielen Dank!

----------


## Duebi

Moin Zusammen,
bin aus dem hohen Norden nach Bochum gezogen und auf der Suche nach guten Spots, bei denen es sich lohnt fr ein Tag hinzufahren. Was fr eine Art ist das am Oolderplas? Wahrscheinlich Flachwasser, aber ein Stehrevier?
Bei welchen Windrichtungen geht das und was kostet der Spa?

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Spot.

Gru Duebi

----------


## TandT

Hi,
wie gesagt, ich war nen paar mal da. Das letzte mal an der Stelle wo man zahlen muss war ich vor ein paar Jahren, sonst immer am besagten Kreisel, ich glaube es bewegt sich im Rahmen von 5-7 euro pro Nase, bin da aber nicht ganz up to date. Bei Ost ist es anscheinend keine gute Idee, ansonsten funktioniert alles was nicht stlich ist soweit ich weis. Bin selbst nen paar mal von Herne aus gefahren, ist man weniger als 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs, lohnt sich sicherlich fr einen Tag. Ein Stehrevier ist es nicht. Ich persnlich fahre wirklich nur hin wenn wirklich was ordentliches angesagt ist, also mindestens 6 lieber mehr, da die Windlcher wie ich finde schon sehr nervig sind wenn man nicht gerade mit Riesen Material unterwegs ist. 

Beste Gre

----------


## buschreiter

Empfehlung ist als Stehrevier in der Nhe das Veluwemeer. Strand Horst ist zwar meistens voll, aber es gibt ja auch noch Bad Hoophuizen/Hulshorst. Schner Campingplatz ist da auch. Allerdings die Seegrasfinne nicht vergessen!!! Nicht unbedingt wegen Seegras, aber wegen der Wasser"tiefe".

----------


## Duebi

Super vielen Dank!
Ich will auch am liebsten kein Stehrevier, daher schonmal ein Plus fr den Spot. Werde mir den sicherlich diesen Herbst mal angucken, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort! =)
Die A40 ffnet am WE ja endlich, dann sollte ich es in ner guten Stunde schaffen!
@buschreiter: An einem Freestyler sieht die Seegrasfinne nicht nur bld aus, sondern fhrt sich auch bestimmt nicht sicherlich gut, aber danke fr den Hinweis.

----------


## buschreiter

> !
> @buschreiter: An einem Freestyler sieht die Seegrasfinne nicht nur bld aus, sondern fhrt sich auch bestimmt nicht sicherlich gut, aber danke fr den Hinweis.



Das stimmt wohl ;-)

----------


## Duebi

> Das stimmt wohl ;-)



Aber die 24 cm sollten klappen, dennoch danke fr den Tipp.
Man wei ja nie! =)

----------

